# Horry County and Shark Fishing



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be on the beach near Hog Inlet the first week in August. I have a tendency to over engineer things, but I thought my 15' surf rod might be just the thing to launch a bait out to the bar. If I recall, it is a good ways out. A couple of questions: If a local law enforcement officer sees me out there around sunset, will he be curious about whether I'm sharking with a rig that big? I'll probably only have a 3 or 4 ounce weight and a 2/0 hook or maybe a 2 hook rig, but I'd like to avoid the conversation completely. What do they look for to suspect shark fishing?

I guess my other question is do I need a long stick like that to surf fish that area? Thanks for your help. 

PS. If you happen to be there around sunset, come by and say hi. White beard, probably orange trunks, and my long rod!


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Drive 15 minutes down to the next county and shark fish where it is legal....before they do somthing more drastic to the laws and punish everyone.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Watch boats around the mouth during the day and you'll see how they move around that area, it's really good if you're up high in a condo. There are numerous sand bars around that inlet and the boats either stay out far or follow paths around the area. Watch where they move and you can easily cast out to the edge of deeper water to get into fish, especially at low tide because you can walk out a good distance.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

jhammon30 said:


> Drive 15 minutes down to the next county and shark fish where it is legal....before they do somthing more drastic to the laws and punish everyone.


Dayum, I am riding with jhammon. From Hog Inlet to Garden City takes me about 35-40 mins+, depending on traffic. 

OK, now I normally stay away from the whole shark topic nonsense, but how in the Hell is preventing *overt* sharking on a beach that is absolutely **infested** with people from May to September "punishing people"? Why in the world would Georgetown County ever ban shark fishing? Oh yeah, must be those ultra-crowded beaches down there.

Everybody knows there are sharks in the ocean, and everyone should know the risks associated with swimming in the ocean (jellyfish, sharks, sharp shells, rip currents, and even surf fishermen who can't cast straight or who leave hooks/rigs lying around in the sand - just to name a few). Why in the world anyone would *WANT* to shark fish on a beach crowded with swimmers is beyond me. Why not just let folks bring slaughterhouse blood chum drips out onto the piers like they/*WE* used to do "back in the day"? Uh, could it be a difference in crowds and, heck I don't know, vacation dollars over the past thirty or so years?

I agree 100 percent with the spirit of that law in the summer months from the surf. However, I disagree that if I'm on a pier I should have to cut my line as soon as I identify the catch as a shark, and I sure as Hell don't think fishing with a 2/0 or even a 1/0 hook on a wire leader with a piece of cutbait constitutes "sharking."

You're getting good advice from MBSandflea about the mouth of Hog Inlet, DennyR. Keep an eye on the rising tide, though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably won't be able to see the bite on it unless it's a shark. Just my .02.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

My personal .02 is that I'd rather finesse a fish onto a hook or lure with an ultra-lite rod and reel.
chunking a hunk of raw meet just doesn't excite me. targeting reds,trout,flounder,pomps, or whatever and actually catching them is the ultimate thrill for me. the lighter the gear the better. just my $.02

I'm sure this will incite a barrage of accusations against me but that's OK....I'm used to it. Its just my opinion


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> My personal .02 is that I'd rather finesse a fish onto a hook or lure with an ultra-lite rod and reel.
> chunking a hunk of raw meet just doesn't excite me. targeting reds,trout,flounder,pomps, or whatever and actually catching them is the ultimate thrill for me. the lighter the gear the better. just my $.02
> 
> I'm sure this will incite a barrage of accusations against me but that's OK....I'm used to it. Its just my opinion


Hey Skink dontcha wanna go soak some king and tuna heads in the middle Myrtle Beach for shark when I'm down this week?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Hey Skink dontcha wanna go soak some king and tuna heads in the middle Myrtle Beach for shark when I'm down this week?


Hahahahhahahahha
I was thinking about pork chops


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

DennyR said:


> I'll be on the beach near Hog Inlet the first week in August. I have a tendency to over engineer things, but I thought my 15' surf rod might be just the thing to launch a bait out to the bar. If I recall, it is a good ways out. A couple of questions: If a local law enforcement officer sees me out there around sunset, will he be curious about whether I'm sharking with a rig that big? I'll probably only have a 3 or 4 ounce weight and a 2/0 hook or maybe a 2 hook rig, but I'd like to avoid the conversation completely. What do they look for to suspect shark fishing?
> 
> I guess my other question is do I need a long stick like that to surf fish that area? Thanks for your help.
> 
> PS. If you happen to be there around sunset, come by and say hi. White beard, probably orange trunks, and my long rod!


i think everyone is getting a little off topic here. to answer your question, yes, he might get curious. but thats it. as long as you arent landing sharks you will be fine, if indeed, you are using the gear that you suggested in your original post. if you do happen to hook into a shark, by accident, the law suggests that you should cut your line immediatly. just follow the rules and he can sit there and be curious all he wants. your gear that you have should be good enough to put your bait just about anywhere you want to from the shore. 
now, if you get too nervous about being accused of shark fishing, you can do like jahammon suggested and drive north or south out of horry county, where its not illegal to shark fish. dont have to worry about being accused of it then.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Um yeah...i hadnt exactly checked out my gps before i posted....my bad


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*You're missing the point*

I think everyone is missing DennyR's point. Notice his "PS". I think Denny is just looking for a date. I used this same line myself when I was in college (except for the part about the orange trunks and white beard).


----------

